# Exploring Your Digital Zoom



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So is it possible to get a usable picture from the "digi" end of your zoom.

Today I explore this. It was a rainy day in the forest, damp and dark. Shooting at 80ASA required something to put the camera on most on fallen trees in the lower part of the forest, most shots in the 1/15th second range and lower hence the color cast.

I do believe in an emergency it is possible to get the shot using the digital zoom end of the camera

Wide Angle










Max of Focal Zoom










24X Digital Zoom


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Great shots mate cant compete with them :sadwalk:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Another attempt this time found some color on the dull day

Wide Angle










Max of Focal Zoom










24X Digital Zoom


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Attempt 3

Wide Angle










Max of Focal Zoom










24X Digital Zoom


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So while not perfect, if the camera is braced, even though it really just magnifies the image it is possible to secure the long distance shot in an emergency even on a less than optimal day


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Great shots mate cant compete with them :sadwalk:


Ah its easy M8. Just don't set your camera on its full auto because usually these are not the optimal settings

It could have benefited today if I used the filter adapter and maybe a skylight to warm the pics either way a dismal day


----------

